# General > Recipes >  lasagne!!problems

## seasurfer52

the mince tomato mixture just perfect but cant get the pasta base layers to soften just chewy brick have gone by packet steeping in boiling water for 10mins etc still like rubbery brick, help please with recipe and technique to get it right!!!!!!

----------


## shazzap

> the mince tomato mixture just perfect but cant get the pasta base layers to soften just chewy brick have gone by packet steeping in boiling water for 10mins etc still like rubbery brick, help please with recipe and technique to get it right!!!!!!


Iv'e never had any you have to steep in water first.

----------


## ronald.val

Pour a layer of your bolognese/tomato sauce in the bottom of your dish and spread to cover. 
Put a layer of pasta sheets on top of that then a layer of white sauce or cheese sauce.

Continue to build up the layers - bolognese, pasta then white/cheese sauce. Be generous with the sauces until you have almost reached the top of your dish ending with the white/cheese sauce.

To finish off - I put a generous layer of grated cheese (my preference is cheddar but mozarella is good too) then a few slices of fresh tomato for decoration.
Cook in oven fo 35/40 mins at 190c.
When ready remove from oven and cover with tin foil for a few minutes to allow it to rest before serving with salad and garlic bread. Delicious.
Never fails for me. Enjoy!!   :Smile:

----------


## knittermad

> the mince tomato mixture just perfect but cant get the pasta base layers to soften just chewy brick have gone by packet steeping in boiling water for 10mins etc still like rubbery brick, help please with recipe and technique to get it right!!!!!!


 I f you buy the  pre cooked lasagna sheets, put a generous amount of sauce at the base, and when finished stacking the sheets and sauce, cover the baking tray with foil. It should cook within 45 minutes and stay moist throughout.

----------


## Julia

> Iv'e never had any you have to steep in water first.


Was watching Barefoot Contessa last week and saw that technique, never heard of it either but thought it's a good idea for getting a better fit without having to snap dry sheets.

----------


## Dadie

Are you making the sauces sloppy enough?
Slightly more runny than you normally do might help!

----------


## kitty

Don't let the lasagne sheets overlap as the overlapped bits will take longer to cook.  I've also found that if i cook it on a low heat of about 125 for a while helps the sauce heat up and cooks the lasange better.  I then add the cheese to the top of it and turn the temp up  :Grin:

----------


## shazzap

> Was watching Barefoot Contessa last week and saw that technique, never heard of it either but thought it's a good idea for getting a better fit without having to snap dry sheets.


True........ :Smile:

----------


## teenybash

Why don't you cook your lasagne the proper Italian way...it so simple.
Once you have made your sauces.......bring a pan of water to the boil add salt and a glug of olive oil and leave it to cook for around 7 /8minutes. Remove sheets separately and put in a dish of cold water and then
put a layer of Bolongnese sauce in the bottom and then lasagne, bechemel, more lasange and so on..  Finally top with grated parmesan cheese and now your lasangne is ready to cook. You can keep it in the fridge until you are ready to bake it a hot oven ( I have a solid fuel range) for 30/35 minutes and serve....delicious...perfettamente. :Wink:

----------


## Leanne

I find that part cooking dried lasagne gives a better finish. It also makes assembly easier  :Smile:

----------


## Dadie

I dont actually like lasagne...I like the bolagnaise, cheese sauce and pasta...but not layered up together.
The kids and hubby have never complained about mine though :: 
I just have either the leftover cheese sauce or bolagnaise with pasta when I make lasagne... ::

----------


## chaz

Home made lasagna sheets work well and taste better :Smile:

----------


## Commore

Have a pan of water and a good dollop of a good oil, such as olive oil on simmer, place your lasagne sheets in it for a few minutes, lift out and place over your mince / tomato mixture, continue to layer, mince / lasagne . cheese sauce to the top finsihing with lasagne, top it off with cheese sauce  and a few well chosen herbs, Italian if possible.

Tip!
Vegetarian lasagne can be made by using Ratatouille in place of the mince,
and cornflour in the cheese sauce makes it gluten free............)

----------


## Leanne

> Tip!
> Vegetarian lasagne can be made by using Ratatouille in place of the mince,
> and cornflour in the cheese sauce makes it gluten free............)


I do a vegi lasagne then add mince  :Wink:  Extra tasty  :Smile:

----------

